# Prone to dry skin? oils?



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

My lil one is 14 weeks old and scratches quite a bit, I would not say A LOT, but more than she should be I feel. No fleas, bathed but not over bathed. I was told this family/breeds of dogs are prone to dry skin. Just trying to get some advice to help ease the itching for her. Was told about oatmeal baths, not overbathing, trying fish oil, olive oil etc. but would like to get some feedback from others who may or might be going through this. She just started on trifexis this weekend when she got her shots. Any info or advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## nolabel76 (Nov 8, 2013)

I see a lot of folks adding a little olive oil to the dry food, if that's what you are feeding. I do not however, see how much. My guess is a teaspoon once a day and see what that does? 

I am sure someone will chime in with more detail.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

I have heard that too... Just wasn't sure how many days a week or every day I don't want to mess her stomach up either but I know she has to be uncomfortable scratching but her skin is not read there's no fleas or anything I've seen a couple teeny specs of skin when she scratch that that was more so when I was rubbing and scratching her so I really don't even see dry skin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never heard of olive oil(not saying it isn't true, just never heard of it) coconut oil is good and fish oil. My boy has sensitive skin and allergies. So it's always a battle with him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

So how do you give him the coconut oil or the fish oil I did get some fish oil tablets but I'm not sure if there's a certain amount I need to put in with her food since she's just 14 weeks old but I don't want her to be uncomfortable either. What kind of reaction does your dog have to allergies


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

When we were experiencing flakey itchy skin with our boy we switched from acana regionals grasslands to Pacifica. Now he's flake free and his coat has actually gotten softer and smoother as well. We were supplementing with salmon oil but with this feed formula we found it wasn't needed.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> So how do you give him the coconut oil or the fish oil I did get some fish oil tablets but I'm not sure if there's a certain amount I need to put in with her food since she's just 14 weeks old but I don't want her to be uncomfortable either. What kind of reaction does your dog have to allergies


What are you feeding? Is it grain free?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Pro plan savor shredded for puppies up to 12 months...


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Carriana said:


> When we were experiencing flakey itchy skin with our boy we switched from acana regionals grasslands to Pacifica. Now he's flake free and his coat has actually gotten softer and smoother as well. We were supplementing with salmon oil but with this feed formula we found it wasn't needed.


Where would I get that locally? Just want her to be comfortable & healthy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> Pro plan savor shredded for puppies up to 12 months...


This is likely your problem. Purina is a very low quality feed, this one rating 2.5/5 stars: Purina Pro Plan Canned Dog Food | Review and Rating I would look into switching to a grain free diet. Specifically staying away from corn and wheat.



BlueGirlSnow said:


> Where would I get that locally? Just want her to be comfortable & healthy


As a comparison, here is the Acana regionals review from the same site: Acana Regionals Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

Here's the Acana locator for where to buy: Store Locator | Acana

The dog food review website I linked above can give you other ideas on feeds too if Acana is outside your price range. It's worth the money though in my opinion. Because of the ingredient content and fewer fillers you end up needing to feed less than lower quality foods. So it should last longer and possibly even save you money. It'll definitely save on future vet bills!


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow...thank you for all the information I'm going to go check it out now


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

I second Carriana....I'm sure grain is the likely culprit...also read up on properly switching the kibble to avoid tummy troubles...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Do you recommend a particular site to go to to read about that you know how some sites will have certain things and other sites have other things I want the best for my little baby and I'm definitely going to try to change her food up not too many places around here carry acana. So I'm going to see if there is another one or two just in case I cannot find one I might be able to find the other so if you have any other suggestions that would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

The dog food review site has a section for the best foods. Here's best grain-free kibble: Best Dry Grain Free Dog Foods (many grain free food is all life stages); and puppy foods: Best 5-Star Dry Puppy Foods

I would recommend staying away from Diamond products as they have had a ton of recalls and their manufacturing practices are questionable. There are a few members who know a lot about the dog food industry and maybe they will pipe in and add some input or share some references that could help.

You could also consider going raw. It's more complex than just feeding your dog raw meat though and takes a lot of research and resources (like purchasing a deep freezer, finding the best local sources for meat, bone and organs, etc) before implementing. If done right it can also be cheaper than the high quality kibbles and is really the best route to go for dogs with allergy issues.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> What are you feeding? Is it grain free?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


we actually just changed over yesterday to a grain free so we're having to do the 10-day swit ch over but I noticed one or two tiny areas on her where the hair is thinned (on back of her head) she still scratching and I just notice on her two front legs where she is chewing and the hair is gone there from that...I'm hoping the food will help also I was told to add a teaspoon of olive oil to her food. I feel bad for her I know she's gotta be miserable her skin is not ready for anything and I don't really feel any bumpsshe will be going to the vet Friday or Saturday this week for her next set of shots and she does have a discharge from her private area went to the vet flushed the last time we were there a week ago yesterday but iI started seeing the discharge again...I guess a try that to avoid having to put her on medication already for puppy vaginitis. Just hate getting a new baby and at 16 weeks having problems &#128542;


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> I second Carriana....I'm sure grain is the likely culprit...also read up on properly switching the kibble to avoid tummy troubles...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We just started grain free yesterday and the 10 day switch over...also I just made another reply to a post on this thread, please read and five any advice


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> My lil one is 14 weeks old and scratches quite a bit, I would not say A LOT, but more than she should be I feel. No fleas, bathed but not over bathed. I was told this family/breeds of dogs are prone to dry skin. Just trying to get some advice to help ease the itching for her. Was told about oatmeal baths, not overbathing, trying fish oil, olive oil etc. but would like to get some feedback from others who may or might be going through this. She just started on trifexis this weekend when she got her shots. Any info or advice would be great. Thanks


Hi there. Welcome

My boy has allergies and when he was that age he had what I can only describe as "dandruff" is skin was so dry.

I know the kind of scratching. It's sad and frustrating.

I tried olive oil, but that upset his stomach. I also tried vitamin E oil straight onto his skin, but that didn't really help, and was so messy.

He is on a grain free diet to help with his allergies, but he also gets a omega supplement every other day (every day for the first month) and he is super shiny, and his skin looks great. He also gets coconut oil once or twice week. (You could probably just do the coconut oil if your pup is on a commercial diet)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Katey said:


> Hi there. Welcome
> 
> My boy has allergies and when he was that age he had what I can only describe as "dandruff" is skin was so dry.
> 
> ...


we just bought her taste of the wild Pacific yesterday for puppies but now I'm reading a lot of stuff on the recalls so I'm going to get something else next weekend what food do you feed your dog and what food did you start out with that was green free? Also where do you get your supplements and the coconut oil from that's good quality but a decent price and thank you so much for the information yes she just has dry skin and she scratching a lot but I noticed on her front legs where she is chewing a little bit and now some of her hair is gone


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

You can get coconut oil from Trader Joes and most grocery store. Trader Joes has it pretty cheap! Also if you have a Home Goods or Marshall's near ou, they have discounted stuff too.  
I give my dogs coconut oil, about 2 tsp or so each day. If you want a grain free kibble try Acana or Orijen, though Orijen can be a little pricey. Acana and Orijen are made by the same company. You can order it online from chewy.com for GREAT prices! If you don't want to do those, try Instinct grain free. My dogs loved that one and it is a quality food. 

My dogs are fed raw now so they poop once a day and it is a nice small poop.  but with raw you have to do it right to get good results. You can not just give them a chicken leg and call it done. Haha  they need a balanced raw diet of organ meat, bone and muscle.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> we just bought her taste of the wild Pacific yesterday for puppies but now I'm reading a lot of stuff on the recalls so I'm going to get something else next weekend what food do you feed your dog and what food did you start out with that was green free? Also where do you get your supplements and the coconut oil from that's good quality but a decent price and thank you so much for the information yes she just has dry skin and she scratching a lot but I noticed on her front legs where she is chewing a little bit and now some of her hair is gone


I live in South Africa, so I don't think it will help where I get my supps from. lol.  But I case there are other SAffers on here. I get my coconut oil from Food Lovers Market, it comes in a liter bucket, it's imported from Mozambique. I get my Omega supp from the vet it allied Omegaderm. I get his meat from an ethnic butchery near me.

I feed Jones a raw diet. I looked into feeding Orejin or Acan, but the cost of it was triple what I was paying for Eukanuba and feeding raw has worked out to cost less than the Eukanuba. I did a ton of research before switch Jones over to raw, I still read about it every day and see if I can help others or learn something new. It has actually help me find better meat deals for myself, and eat healthier in general, because I have become more aware of the affects of food on mammals. Funny how it's worked out. I am now trying to change the way I see feeding myself and eat according to my energy and nutritional needs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

